# black or chrome... large pic inside



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

I photoshopped (badly, I know I just couldn't get rid of all the purple...) a black wheel, and was wondering what the general concensus is on black wheels, for a black car. So, please let me know what you think. I want to stay away from ricey looking wheels. Personally I like the look of the factory wheel. Is it possible to have our wheels redone in a black chrome? What kind of guesstimate in price would you think that might cost? If you have a link to a black wheel that you like or have, could you please post it?

sorry for the many questions and thanks for your input,
Jake


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Personally, I dislike black rims. Perhaps it is because I'm a clean freak when it comes to rims always keeping them looking clean/bright. Having black rims always leaves me with that site of when cars lose hubcabs that cover that basic rim behind it. Or even worse, when those rice burning crap cans take all their hubcaps off to signify them getting new rims in the near future (then replacing them one at a time :lol: )

But anyway, I'm ranting now. But yea, never liked black rims on a car, regardless of the car's color.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Too much black. Chrome is much better.............:cool


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish my 18's were chrome :/

I have always thought black with the silver or chrome edges would look good


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

also not a big fan of black wheels


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

black w/ chrome lip is awsome if you can find a good wheel that looks good


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

here s some one on cardomain who has the black w/ chrome lip (looks more gunmetal tho) car looks really good http://www.cardomain.com/ride/220161


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

muthstryker said:


> black w/ chrome lip is awsome if you can find a good wheel that looks good


:agree That's what I have on my bronze colored '04 Maxima. Go with a wheel that has thin spokes. The thick 5 spokes of the stock wheel is too much in the black IMO.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ditch the factory wheels for an aftermarket wheel with some depth from the rim to the dish. 

Go polished or chrome -- as you'll lose all the detail by putting a black wheel on a black car.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

check out www.iforged.com if you want to buy some new rims


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

ok... well what about this??









I really want to stay away from the chrome. I dunno, I just feel that too many people have chrome. (I feel the same way about a chromed engine, its just been done to death )

BTW, I really appreciate the input thus far, keep it coming.

thanks,
Jake


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

those look good just need to be like an inch bigger but that is me


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

:agree


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you get bored, photoshop some silver TSW Nogaro's. I love those and I'm thinking about getting some.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> If you get bored, photoshop some silver TSW Nogaro's. I love those and I'm thinking about getting some.


here ya go..... Please excuse my poor photoshop skills 









it should give you an idea anyway...
Jake


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> I really want to stay away from the chrome. I dunno, I just feel that too many people have chrome. (I feel the same way about a chromed engine, its just been done to death )
> 
> BTW, I really appreciate the input thus far, keep it coming.
> 
> ...


The argent color of those wheels is cool. You can have that added to any wheel -- so don't limit yourself based on that. Johnny Be Good here has a shop on Long Island -- and he knows all about that stuff. Look around http://www.boydcoddington.com and see if there are any patterns there that you like. The thing is that they custom build wheels -- so they can get the offset right -- as well as powder coating stuff.

Overall, that's an OK wheel -- but the rather square transition from the spokes to the rim kind of ruins it for me. That said, I've seen much, much worse. That said, the GTO has a rounded, rather European shape -- so look for a wheel that compliments it. 

Since that photo is from cardomain.com, have you looked around there for other ideas? Also check the gallery here. Good luck. And go with 18's.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

makes me want a 04-06 gto but im only 16 so ill stick with my 67 :cool


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

muthstryker said:


> black w/ chrome lip is awsome if you can find a good wheel that looks good


:agree


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> here ya go..... Please excuse my poor photoshop skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Looks good. What were those other TSW's you photoshoped. They looked awesome?


----------



## hotrod37 (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't think that the black wheel does anything for mthe car. I like chrome better, just an opinion.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I like both actually, I think I would stay with Chrome though.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> If you get bored, photoshop some silver TSW Nogaro's. I love those and I'm thinking about getting some.


Know what would be funny? Photo shop an old set of 1990's Hammers or five stars on one!:willy:


----------

